# Storing cut comb honey



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I am considering producing cut comb honey next year. I plan to freeze it for a couple of days, but then how you normally store it? I am thinking that I might just leave it in the freezer until I need more to sell.

It seems like it would be problematic for it to crystallize in the comb. I have a refrigerator warmer that keeps honey at the upper 80's that I could use, but it seems like the freezer might work best. So for those of you that produce comb honey, how do you store it?:scratch:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keep it frozen. Lasts for many years without crystallizing.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't have a freezer big enough to hold more than a couple of supers on top of the steaks and hamburger. So I freeze mine, initially to kill off any moth eggs, then I built a box approximately 4' tall, 4' deep and 8' long. It sits in my basement where the chest freezer is at. After a couple of days, or when the next couple of supers come in, I move those frozen supers to the box.

(Late at night, I sneak my comb honey supers into the basement when my wife is watching her television shows. She still thinks those are the same supers that have been in there all summer long.)

The door to this box is on the front. Inside the box I set a lamp with a 100-watt light bulb, a dehumidfier, and an indoor/outdoor, min/max thermometer. The box is simple 2x4 framing with cheap 3/8" particle board coverings.

From the freezer, they go into this box and I run the dehumidfier for a couple of days. The drain hose comes out the bottom and runs over to my floor drain. I run it with every batch of new supers I place in there. I have yet to fill it to capacity, but the inside temps run in the lower 90's and I run the dehumidifier constantly for those few days. The lamp is on only when I'm drying out the supers.

I can keep, and have kept, supers at room temperature for over a year. I burn wood for heat in the basement and the basement humidity is always quite low. Ants have found there way in but have not created much of a problem. I blow them off prior to cutting my comb honey.

If I had a closet, I would build shelves to handle the supers. But I didn't so I built a box.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

